# A little shaken



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I was riding in a lesson last wednesday on a horse I have been leasing for a month. I've been riding him 2x a week, with one of those being a lesson, and having no problems. This past wednesday I was riding him in a lesson as usual. He seemed to be acting a little 'off'. He was being a little more forward than usual and 'jumped' forward at one point, I blamed that on a branch I heard crash behind us in the trail area. So, I was cantering poles and he was being a little fast. He went over the first pole and was getting too fast so I was going to turn him in a circle before the second one to slow him down a little. Only he swapped his lead over the first pole. I was turning him left and he was on his right lead, I couldn't turn right because there was a fence to a pasture there. So I didn't turn him too tight because I didn't want him to slip or fall since he was on the wrong lead. Before I could get him to turn completely, he took off across the field at a gallop. This horse is normally LAZY and needed a crop when I first started riding him or you couldn't get him to GO. So I was pulling back on the reigns trying to slow him and I heard my instructor say he was trying to change his lead but I was holding his reigns too tight, so I released them a little. All he did was speed up, so I grabbed up the reigns to give another go at getting him to STOP. When I did that he came to an abrupt halt which threw me forward, I recovered in a split second and sat back up but then he made a sharp turn to the right and took off at a gallop again and down I went. I hit the ground pretty hard...but it didn't seem too hard at first. I landed and looked up to see my horse galloping back to the barn with his head in the air neighing as loud as he could. I felt my neck was a little stiff, which has happened before when I came off. Just knocks my spine out of whack a little and it's sore for a couple days. They caught him and I got back on and just trotted a few circles and back over the poles (so he would know he couldn't get away with what he did). That night I didn't get much sleep because my neck was SO sore. I have bruises and scratches on my elbows and I think my helmet must have hit the bridge of my nose, which is now swollen and red. I've fallen before, as I mentioned, so this wasn't a big deal in that respect. BUT what has me a little concerned is that I wasn't even jumping. Just doing flat work. I normally jump. I'm just thinking that I'm getting older (34) and I don't bounce as well as I used too. I'm a little concerned that I might REALLY get hurt one time! My instructor said I should have tried to keep him in the 'area' we were riding in, rather than allowing him to gallop off as he did...not that it was my intention to do so. I don't really know who to 'blame' for this 'accident'. Partially I think my instructor should have seen that there was something 'off' with the horse and done something to prevent it from happening to begin with. I have since found out that this horse was sold and returned because the people who bought him said he was 'crazy'. Obviously it was MY fault for not being able to control him properly. My lease with him is over so I'll be back riding a different horse next week anyway. Any advice? Words of wisdom? Tell me it was a freak accident and I shouldn't be so worried!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

A learning experience. All I can tell ya! The reason you couldn't stop him is he must have taken ahold of the bit. Next time, one rein stop! I know how you feel. I'm 38 and it is super scary to fall! Don't be afraid to ride this horse or any other. Remember, ONE REIN STOP! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I would not blame your instructor for not taking you of the horse. You as a rider felt the horse was acting up and can always talk to the trainer about that, they cannot read your mind, if you're uncomfortable you need to voice that. Working with horses is always risky, your instructor cannot take you off the horse at every little scare, you'd never get to ride or learn to deal with it. 

How long have you been riding? Have you heard of a one rein stop? Sounds to me like you needed to execute a one rein stop and get him under control, then hop off and take him back to the training area. Do you not ride in a gated arena?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok so I'm only 15 so still bounce ^^ haha but I have had this happen to me I was riding my normally calm well mannered pony Rascal (I know his names just asking for trouble but hey I didn't name him) we had to ride in a large field as the small one we normally rode in was filled with sheep :/ the other horses were calling him and he just got excited he galloped off at full speed and there was nothing I could do to stop him he had locked his nech and wasn't responding to any of my aids however I managed to turn him just before he jumped the 4ft field fence! everyone thought he was going to jump and I've only jumped 2'6" haha so anyway I came off or kind of jumped/fell as I was concentrating so hard on turning him I kind of forgot about my seat so when he did turn I was completley unready, so onto the point I was terrified of riding him, however seeing as he was my pony I knew it was get on him or sell him and I was not prepared to do that however once I found that because our bond had strengthened due to me spending less time riding him and more time with just him he was an angel and now I'm not scared at all I ride him bareback and everything he has his odd cheeky moment but now I just laugh at him rather than panicking so maybe if possible try to get some kind of bond with the horses you ride I know this is hard with a horse that isn't yours but if you can spend time with them stroking them in the field reward them when they're good and make sure they know who's boss, I find if I do start to panic I sing I look like a twit but it takes my mind of things and helps me to calm down also in terms of hurting yourself.. was your hat lose as it shouldn't hit you in the face when you fall unless it's lose and has slipped and also body protector! I wear one every time I ride some people call me a whimp etc but hey it hurts a hell of a lot less when you fall trust me ^^ so yeah if you can get one that would be good as I also find it puts me at peace of mind as I'm quite a nervous person by nature and am always wondering about the what if's :/ which can be a pain when I love horse riding as much as I do haha anyway hope this helped if not well.. sorry ^^


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah I know about one reign stops but haven't actually DONE one and all i can picture is the horse flipping onto its side if I yank on one reign...I don't know why. I used to ride when i was younger. I competed in hunter/jumper and did pretty darn well (if I do say so myself). I have only recently started taking lessons seriously again. The area that we ride in does have fencing around it but it is not gated. The horse I was riding galloped back to the barn but didn't stop, he ran past it and galloped through the pasture area (the walking path between the pastures). No one knows why he went that way as he is pastured back where we were riding, he's never been up there.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

One rein stops do not often end in a flipped over horse, you also do not have to "yank" the rein to one side. If you take one rein and begin pulling it in a circle just hard enough to get the horse turning you will be fine. You also do not need to do a very tight circle, you can start big and work your way in as the horse slows down. If you lean to the outside of the circle and keep calm until the horse slows you will both be fine. Maybe you should talk to your instructor about doing some circle work that starts out with big circles that spiral into smaller slower circles to see how it feels and show you how safe it can be? I would especially practice this since you're riding in just an area that is fenced but not gated. I'm imagining a large open space that really requires a rider who can control a run away horse (I'm not trying to imply you're a bad rider), because it is not safe to you or those around you if this happens again. Galloping past the barn does not sound good...


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh and as for the helmet thing, maybe that is what has me a little concerned too because I have injuries that I have no idea how I got. The nose thing is one of them. I don't recall the helmet, or anything, hitting my face. I didn't even know of any injury to it until that afternoon I was out to lunch with my husband and he asked what happened to my nose. I had been home, taken a shower, washed my face etc...and not noticed anything. It wasn't until he said something and i went home and looked in the mirror that I saw what he was talking about. I also don't really recall hitting both my elbows on the ground, but I have bruises and rubs/scratches on both. When I started to fall I just thought "don't step on me!" I know I landed on my bum/cheek and my instructor said that as well. I went forward and put my arms out so I could see how I maybe scraped my elbows on the ground....I just have no idea how I hurt my nose but my helmet hitting it seems like the most rational reason


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i got tossed when i was 14 and was in a coma for 15 days. let me tell you how much i want to do that again. at 27 years old, i am now a lot more in touch with my mortality. But i got disability insurance through my work in the event that i have an accident, and i don't jump anything that i'm not comfortable with. i also don't ride horses that aren't a pleasure to ride. while i know that any horse (even an Olympic level trained animal) can go nuts and kill me, the likelihood of the gentle schoolmaster doing so is much smaller. no more 3 year old studs... just my 14 year old gelding. haha!


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

You are not getting to "old" you can ride just as well as you could in your teens and twenties if not better youve had expeirnce, dont let this little learning lesson through you off


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Not to worry, you will still be able to fall with the best of them for many years to come. I had a very similar fall (horse changed trajectory and I did not) anda good speed which ploughed me into the ground. Man, I walked like an old woman for days afterward. Thought I had cracked my pelvis. I am 52, so falling is not so keen anymore. But it STILL isn't the end of the world
. Look at it this way, now youve got it out of the way, statistically speaking, you won't have to fall for some time now.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

I just wanted to say I am a 34 year old returning to ride lady as well. The first time I asked my new horse to canter she bucked me off. I have to say the old confidence I had when I was younger was shaken. The fact that it happened in front of an Old Cowboy and he said, "You know what they say about falling out of an Australian saddle right? If you can't stay in an Aussie you shouldn't be riding" I tell ya, my bootie was not the only thing bruised at that point. Keep at it. Do what you love.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I really appreciate all the stories about similar instances. When i was young, at a summer camp, while cantering down a trail the horse behind mine got too close and my horse bucked out. I lost reigns and stirrups and was just holding onto her neck. Because the horses in front had no idea what happened, they kept going so my horse kept going too. The horse behind me must have gotten too close again and my horse bucked out again and off I went. I rolled for what seemed like forever! I had 'road rash' all up and down my stomach, split my lower lip which took 3 stitches to close, and broke my pinky finger. The next day when it was time to ride again I broke out in a cold sweat and burst into tears. I didn't feel like I was afraid to ride, I just felt like there were no 'safe' horses there to ride. I could think of something that happened with each one of them with other riders that made me feel unsafe around them. So I didn't ride for a week. Sat and read my book while others went out riding. Finally after a week I decided that the only one I felt comfortable on was the one that bucked me off, so I rode her again. We had a successful ride, even though that same **** horse got too close to her again and she made a small buck at him. I about ripped the head off of the person riding that other horse and told them to keep the hell away from my horse and that was the end of it. So, in one respect, i have that same feeling again...that there is something about each horse I've ridden there that makes me wonder if they are 'safe' to ride. But I have to remind myself that I've been riding there for 3 months or so and this is the first incidence I've had of being hurt. I guess my pride was hurt a little as well since there were so many people around, they didn't actually see me fall but they saw or were involved in catching my horse and saw me sitting at the mounting blocks waiting for them to come back. Everyone wanted to know what happened and was I ok. I just felt like saying 'yeah I'm the dumbass who lost control of my horse and fell off...thanks for asking'


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Well it was definitely my helmet that crunched my nose. The adjustable strap that holds it in place was broken. It must have broken when I hit the ground. I noticed it today when I went out for another lesson, which was successful by the way...no falling off!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, I'm 43, and I don't bounce. If your horse ever bolts again in a large area, I highly suggest circling instead of the one rein stop. The one rein stop only works if you catch the horse in the very first strides of taking off. After that, it becomes a pulley rein situation which will save your butt, but it's really harsh on the horse's mouth.
Just a few weeks ago my brakes went out the aforementioned circle saved me. That along with sitting back and keeping my cool. It sucks, but once you give into the panic, gravity usually comes into play shortly after. I can say that I have come off twice at high speed and not gotten so much as a bruise. Ironically I think it's why I don't freak out when my horse gets strong. I know I can come off and not get hurt, so I don't worry about it so much as manage the idiot moments. We have all been there, so you definitely are not alone there!


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I spoke with my instructor during my last lesson and explained what my 'thought process' was in thinking that the horse was being too forward and fast so I thought I'd circle him before the next pole and that's when she said he was on the wrong lead. So I didn't finish my circle, I let him go straight which is what took us out of our riding 'area' and when that didn't work I snatched up the reigns to see if I could just get him to STOP. I asked her what I SHOULD have done in that situation and she pointed out the obvious, once I had left the 'riding area' I should have circled him right (the lead he was on) when I was just thinking 'circle left' in my head. She said that the reason it happened was because he gets excited when he does flying lead changes and that he had already done a couple earlier in the lesson without me asking for them, so that's why he was being so forward. Then when i let him go out of the 'riding area' he got even more excited about 'where are we going now!?!' and that's why he took off


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Do you have health insurance? If so, I say go for it!!! Ride and fall off a few times if need be........ it is not the end of the world and it makes you stronger when you get back on. 

I was tossed off the slowest dopiest horse ever the other day.... as soon as I knew I was going off, I relaxed and sumersaulted over his neck. I got back on, a bit nervous, but still confident..... I had my helmet on as always. It is not the end of the world to fall off.....

I adjusted my stirrups and made him do the same thing he did not want to do just before he threw me, and it was successful.

Riding does not always mean you will stay on. I understand your fear. We all have it. But just go with it. It really will be okay


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

unfortunately i am self employed and do not have health insurance...that is one of the problems. I don't think it will keep me from riding though, not until I get REALLY hurt and my hubby says "I told you so"


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

my siister had an experience kind of like that she was only young and was learning to canter and the horse she was riding was normally very very lazy and anyway she was trying a canter and her horse took of at a very fast canter which my sister wasn't expecting so she lost her balence but instead of falling of sideways she somehow fell of forwards in front of the horse and somehow the horse managed to jump over her my sister was not hurt just very very very scared she blamed herself for the incident but she is all better now and is riding the same horse still!!!! (sorry that was so long)

anyway you must love riding so dont question your age you can still ride for as long as you want !!!!!!!

also lucky you didnt get really hurt!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If it helps, I consider myself a fairly experienced rider, only have one horse who I know very well, and now that it's cold, his evil side has emerged and he's tried to run off with me the last 4 times out trail riding. My normal saint turns into a bucking/farting/head tossing lunatic when it's under 20 degrees. Sometime horses, even the sweet good ones, are total buttheads!!! Unfortunately you just have to keep at it until the management part becomes second nature, but I'm sure you'll get there. Sounds like you're initial instincts were good about how to stop, just a small brain fart about being able to circle both directions. It'll come.


----------



## BJJ (Jun 18, 2010)

I returned to riding in my fifties, and now at 60. I will tell you--you don't bounce like you used to but there is still some bounce left. My goal is to always maintain my balance and STAY on. The only time I have been injured is when I decided it was safest to jump than stay on and get bucked off!


----------



## CelticAngel (Jan 2, 2011)

I really like reading about people that have the same issues/thought processes as I do....not that I enjoy reading about people getting thrown off a horse, mind you. =-) I am a newbie to the horse world at 38 and have been training pretty hard for the past four months and just two days ago got tossed for the first time. At first, it was hard to figure out what went wrong but after having time to think about it and talking to my trainers, it was a perfect storm waiting to happen and I just happened to be the one to pull the trigger. This horse I've been riding belongs to the stable and has a few families that lease her to ride. One lessee has been using, unknown to anyone at the stable, a very bad bridle and spurs on her in a manner that is not appropriate. The horse has always been a little skittish but I noticed about a month ago that she was spooking a lot more then normal..but I just accepted that as her responding to my riding. Come to find out, it was not. However, when she reared up on me a few days ago, I managed to stay on for two 'rears' before her and I both went over backwards when I tried to pull back on the reins gently and calm her down. Obviously, I learned that's what you -don't- do. The head trainer said everything else I did was right, including understanding the importance of staying on her and trying to calm her down...even if I didn't accomplish it. He's always told me I have a great seat and I guess that helped stay in the saddle for as long as I did. However, I don't really want a career as a bronc rider. =-)

I also had a 'mystery' injury with my foot. I remember clearing my feet from the stirrups because I was going to do an emergency dismount but she threw me to quickly. When I got up, my right foot was really hurting....but I don't remember my foot ever hitting the ground. I came down on my side. Mystery forefoot sprain for the win!

I've come to realize that accidents, in my mind, are never the fault of simply one person. A horse is influenced by many people and usually it is a combination of those interactions that produce a situation. Besides, fault usually isn't important. We accept in riding that its dangerous...although sometimes the people around us don't quite understand that unspoken acknowledgment and want to place blame. =-)

I'm glad you are okay. I just ordered myself my first new helmet because of my crash. I appreciate the stable's helmet that I've been wearing for saving my noggin up til now but I've learned very quickly the vast importance of a good helmet. My new Troxel Dakota helmet in Grizzly Brown will be here next week...just in time for me to get back up on a horse!

Btw Sidmit - I would have punched that guy that said that to you, although it would have been a huge blow to an already hurt ego. I am lucky that all the people that were at the stable were very supportive.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

One-rein stops are your FRIEND. You won't knock the horse over, my horse is very uncoordinated and can't do lateral movements whatsoever but I've one-rein stopped her a million times!


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, if I've learned nothing else from this experience I've learned that I need to speak up when I'm feeling uncomfortable with something. This past lesson I was riding a horse I've ridden several times before, she's my favorite to ride so far. Everything was going good and then my instructor moved a pole that was being used as a cavaletti, maybe 10 ft to the side so we could canter over it. My horse froze and stared at it like it was a giant python waiting to snatch her up. I couldn't even get her to walk over it, she started backing up and carrying on. My instructor just told me to keep kicking her, urging her forward and I finally got her to walk over it. Then I trotted over it a couple times but she still hesitated...less and less each time but she was still looking at it. Then she told us to pick up a canter and I was nervous. I was nervous because I didn't know what she would do, refuse at the last minute? Veer off to the side with no warning? Leap over it like it was the grand canyon? So I was tense, and she kept breaking from the canter into a trot just before the pole. My instructor told me to loosen up a little and not pull on her mouth so much so I said "it's because I'm nervous" she just told me to pick up a canter and do it. So I did it a couple times and the horse was fine.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

mbender said:


> A learning experience. All I can tell ya! The reason you couldn't stop him is he must have taken ahold of the bit. Next time, one rein stop! I know how you feel. I'm 38 and it is super scary to fall! Don't be afraid to ride this horse or any other. Remember, ONE REIN STOP!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I love the one rein stop, but it only works if the horse knows it too and some of them don't. Falling is apart of riding sometimes. I definately know that, lol. If he hasn't acted up to this point I would say that he might have just been having a bad day. Horses get them too. Like Gizmo, he is normally really calm and rarely ever acts up. But I got on him and he tried rearing on me the other day. He was being super bratty and wanted to do everything he wanted to do. I don't stand for any of that so he didn't get away with it, but he was fine the next day. He was probably just having an off day. Though when you say he was returned that kinda concerns me a little. Its really great that you got back on though. That is very important. Its very scary especially when you do fall at a gallop. But you just got to shake it off and don't let it get to you. I think you did the right thing by trying to stop him, it just didn't work because he probably got the bit. But definitely if the next horse you are riding knows the one rein stop use it. It really works.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

We all have falls.....it is a fact. But, as we age, the ground does get "harder", we injure easier, and take longer to recover. Just a fact.

Absolutely learn your one rein stops. Learn to disengage that butt in an instant, and also, especially if they are being buttheads, really, really pay attention to them. One of my past instructors actually has us all practice one rein stops...he says "whoop" and we all do it. That way we are all very comfortable with it. I didn't notice where you are from, but I am finding, as I transition to Western, that it is much more common there. I doubt my old H/J coach would know what I was talking about, at least in the mid atlantic. I too totally lost my confidence, so I went to Western. Love reining-still the same fun with the manuevers (instead of the jumps). Frankly-I love 4 feet on the ground.:wink: Also a new challenge.

Good luck!


----------

